

Ask HN - Where should a startup host its blog? - factorialboy

* Wordpress<p>* Tumblr<p>* Posterous<p>* Others?
======
dangrossman
On your own server, but stick it on a VPS in a different data center from the
main site so that it's online when your startup isn't.

~~~
factorialboy
Any reason why self hosted blogs are preferred? Why should a start-up host and
maintain a blogging software?

I know its not very difficult to do, but shouldn't a start-up focus on its
core?

~~~
jack7890
SEO. To fully realize the SEO benefit of inbound links you need to self-host.

~~~
ig1
You can just use a reverse proxy to get the seo advantages, without getting
the security problems associated with self-hosting.

------
zbruhnke
If you're on rails try out the new gem I just wrote ... Bloggy!
<http://github.com/zbruhnke/bloggy>

------
willpower101
How much time do you have? I see a lot on tumblr just for convenience. It's
just super simple and that's really all you need.

------
virjog
Squarespace, I've heard, is also very good.

------
mikeburrelljr
The world runs on Wordpress.

